# Site Changes!



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2004)

With a New Year, brings New Changes.  A summary follows:

*Staff Changes:*
- Arnisador has resigned as an admin.
- Pesilat has stepped down as a moderator and become a Technical Advisor.

*MartialTalk Announces the forumation of an Advisory Board.*
Consisting of respected seniors in the arts, this board will help MT to grow and expand. We will be seeking to fill a few vacant seats to flesh out the coverage.

*Phase 1 Site Upgrade Complete*
This is a redesign of the non-forum pages.
Changes are:
- Staff Page
- Web Services Page
- Main Page
- Many internal pages

New are:
- VIDEOS
- Advisory board
- MartialTalk Network



If you encounter any errors, please let me know so I can fix them.

Its been a great 2 years.  Year 3 is gonna rock!


Phase 2 : Forum Software Upgrade will occur in early January, once the forum software is ready. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2004)

Great neologism for the forum. 

Good luck--lots of neat things are in the works!


----------



## pknox (Jan 1, 2004)

Hmmm.  What is the "MartialTalk Network"?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## pknox (Jan 1, 2004)

I must say...the "new look" for the homepage is very cool!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Hmmm.  What is the "MartialTalk Network"?  Sounds interesting. *



I'm actually in the process of revising that section.  Its evolved a lot int he last 2 weeks. 

A couple of things. 
Its a loose 'alliance' of complimentary sites, whose members will help each other problem solve and improve their sites.  A few ideas in the works right now are:
 - Sharing of problem users / banned user / troll info across many forums.  
 - Web Design issues for MartialArts sites.
 - Resource sharing and content feeds.
 - A high quality link exchange/web ring (Sites must meet certain standards for inclusion)
 - Professional networking for martial arts webmasters

And some more stuff soon as we figure it out.


----------



## pknox (Jan 1, 2004)

Very cool idea.  Sounds kind of like the Star Wars "Rebel Alliance", only for MAists and computer dudes/dudettes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2004)

Kinda. 

We just have neater toys.  http://www.martialtalk.com/videos/sword2.mpg

More clips on new video page...got clips?  Send em in! 
http://www.martialtalk.com/videos/


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 1, 2004)

On the way you re-did the main page. Looks damn good!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

You are doing an excellent job Kaith!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Hmmm.  What is the "MartialTalk Network"?  Sounds interesting. *



Translation: George Orwell's "1984". You sure you want Kaith on a telescreen inside everyones home?


----------

